# The Chowgrath Tigress



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2008)

Found this article on a hunter of maneaters. This story hair-raising in of by itself has a little more to it than the average hunter turned prey. 


> *A Large-Hearted Gentleman*
> Written by Jason Bellows on April 29th, 2008 at 11:58 am
> From DamnInteresting.com
> 
> ...


When I read the entire story I could understand the title of the article. 
Still there's a kind of Zen to this tale. In ridding the villages of the region of a dangerous maneater the hunter was also doing the animal a favor by killing it. 
Read on.
And yeah that was a _very big_ kitty! (see photo below)


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2008)

Interesting!


----------



## naneek (May 10, 2009)

what an interesting life he led, truly amazing


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 11, 2009)

Interesting read. When I went to the full article my initial thought was confirmed. Tigers don't typically hunt humans unless they are sick or injured, as this tigress was. 

A few weeks ago I watched a fascinating program about man eating tigers in the Sundarbans. They have put together a program to train the stray dogs in villages to protect people from the tigers.




> *Sundarbans man-eaters kill 50 people every year* January 2009. Stray dogs in Bangladesh are being trained to deter prowling tigers from village borders as part of an innovative conservation scheme.
> 
> Following the tragic news that three people were killed last week in the Sundarbans by tigers, conservationists from the Zoological Society of London are hoping that dogs can play a role in saving human life, and tigers too. For the first time, humans' canine companions are being used to help protect man from tigers, and therefore, tigers from man.
> 
> Field staff from ZSL working on tiger conservation and research in the Bangladesh Sundarbans have a tough job persuading the locals to protect endangered Bengal tigers, as they gained a formidable reputation as a man-eater.


Read more here.


----------



## still learning (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello, Very interesting reading indeed!

Wild cats...do change there eating habits...to easier prey...NOT neccessary better tasting ones....

Aloha,


----------

